# Feeding Frenzy (movie)



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Alright, so I bought a new camera last week: the Canon eos 500d / rebel t1i.
It has some really cool features and one of them is filming in HD quality!
So tonight I was gonna make a film of my bullsnakes during feeding time!

I posted it on Youtube:


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Very interesting vid mate. As much as they creep me out, they are beautiful


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Those snakes look sweet. Are they a breedign pair? You camera also has great video, its almost lifelike when you view it in the HD version


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

awesome snakes and vid


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

such a great habitat, and excellent vid 10/10


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I like the enclosure.
Cool vid.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow great video man









gorgeous looking snakes.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

what song is that?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome vid. Thanks for sharing!

It generally isn't recommended however to house snakes together, let alone feed them together. I know you know this. I'm just saying it for the benefit of novices.



James Bond said:


> what song is that?


Rob Dougan "Clubbed to Death".


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

@ mettle

No problems, mate!
I don't recommend it either, but since I'm more experienced it's not a problem for me.
Unlike novices, I know what to do when things turn wrong.

Like you said, you know me


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool ass video man well done all around for sure


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm surprised that you feed them together, though. That's risky.


----------

